# Ahb Beer Glasses - The Finalists



## nonicman (17/10/05)

Hope I'm not jumping the gun, but since most of us would have already voted on the original AHB Glasses poll thought this might be the go (anything to get a set in my hands  )


----------



## Ross (17/10/05)

nonicman said:


> Hope I'm not jumping the gun, but since most of us would have already voted on the original AHB Glasses poll thought this might be the go (anything to get a set in my hands  )
> [post="83422"][/post]​



Shouldn't you have reduced the choice to the top 2 or 3??


----------



## sluggerdog (17/10/05)

Attached, incase you forgot what they look like..


----------



## nonicman (17/10/05)

That would require a decision  Just following the shortlist made by Jayse in the main AHB Glasses thread, so we get to vote again.
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...indpost&p=82793


----------



## Doc (17/10/05)

I wish we could vote for two, but that would involve many permatations that would be more than the 10 choice you get for a poll.
Conique or Nonic's for me.

Doc


----------



## Batz (17/10/05)

Doc said:


> I wish we could vote for two, but that would involve many permatations that would be more than the 10 choice you get for a poll.
> Conique or Nonic's for me.
> 
> Doc
> [post="83437"][/post]​




Everyone seems to want the Nonic , me included.

So lets just get things rolling with an order of them , see how it pans out and go from there with the other styles.

I am sure we all want Nonics ASAP !  

Batz


----------



## Doc (17/10/05)

Can you do printing on glasses as well Warb ?

Doc


----------



## MCWB (17/10/05)

Doc said:


> Conique or Nonic's for me.
> 
> Doc
> [post="83437"][/post]​


Same here, but am happy to go with the majority. :beer:


----------



## Murray (17/10/05)

I like the Cervoise, merely because I have a lot of Nonics


----------



## mobrien (17/10/05)

I'm happy to go with the majority, but I like the Weizen and Cervoise.


Matt


----------



## JasonY (17/10/05)

Lets make sure that if we get Coniqes that they are 570ml - would probably get too much exercise filling the small one :lol:


----------



## Doc (17/10/05)

Absolutely JasonY. I agree. If a glass comes in many sizes go the biggest 

Doc


----------



## Murray (17/10/05)

There should be laws against pot glasses.


----------



## jayse (17/10/05)

.......and the bitch fight about glasses continues :beerbang: 
what ever the result of this poll is i'll be more than happy with. I also have stolen my share of nonics but none of them have AHB on them so iam all cool with that.



If 6 were 9!
Jayse


----------



## T.D. (17/10/05)

This is my favourite glass. Having said that I like the conique too. Like Jayse, I am happy with any of the glasses proposed.


----------



## briank (17/10/05)

conique or nonics happy with either


----------



## big d (17/10/05)

as long as its clear has a side and a bottom no top im happy as it can then be filled.  

venting atm
big d


----------



## Boots (17/10/05)

I voted for Coniques, but would be equally happy with the Nonics.

I wouldn't even consider anything less than half a litre


----------



## Bazza (17/10/05)

I'd prefer nonic's but any style is good as long as it has the logo. 
Can I suggest a cut-off date for the vote in order to get the ball rolling?


----------



## peas_and_corn (18/10/05)

I voted for the Cervoise, like I did before  

Not a big fan of the conique but will get it if the majority votes for it

I'll prefer either the Cervoise or the Nonic, even though I have many nonics already.

What time span will you put on the poll?


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (18/10/05)

Nonic up here both sizes would be handy A pint can get warm pretty quick if the pace is slow...  

Cheers


----------



## OCC (18/10/05)

i'm with boots on this one as long as it holds well over a stubbie i'm happy with anything with the AHB LOGO on it..... ^_^


----------



## Uncle Fester (18/10/05)

FNQ Bunyip said:


> Nonic up here both sizes would be handy A pint can get warm pretty quick if the pace is slow...
> 
> Cheers
> [post="83564"][/post]​




I'm with you.... Large beers go warm and flat too quickly for my liking. Some Large glasses for display, and the option of a smaller glass for an extended swill would be a nice way to go IMHO.

M


----------



## quincy (18/10/05)

Doc said:


> I wish we could vote for two, but that would involve many permatations that would be more than the 10 choice you get for a poll.
> Conique or Nonic's for me.
> 
> Doc
> [post="83437"][/post]​



If I read the earlier posts correctly, you have to order a minimum of 144 glasses to get the right price. If we went for 144 each of the top two finishers that equates to 24 dozen.
If most were able to take 6 of each type, we only need 24 punters and we're away  

Or have I read it wrong  

Anyway for the record, anything that holds beer and is large suits me.  

Cheers


----------



## SteveSA (18/10/05)

Conique, Nonic & Cervoise. The sooner the better.


----------



## Jye (18/10/05)

> you have to order a minimum of 144 glasses to get the right price



Should we start getting numbers, that way once the numbers of a particular glass hits 144 it can be ordered? So hopefully get the top 2 or 3 :beerbang: 

In order of preference,

6 Cervoise 6 Conique


----------



## Weizguy (18/10/05)

Cervoise - 320 ml
Linz - 390 ml
Conique - 285/570 ml
Nonic - 285/570 ml
Weizen - *whopping 690 ml*

Remember, you don't *have* to fill the glass to the top, but isn't it good to have capacity? :beer: 

It's OK, I won't have a hissy fit if I don't get my way...but, Gee I'd like some Weizen glasses. Will need to move other stuff to make room tho', but it'll be that way for any new glasses.

Let's order now!

Giddy-up from Seth


----------



## Aussie Claret (18/10/05)

Hi,
I'm happy with the majority and hope the poll finishes soon. I'll order 1 dozen if only one type is choosen or 6 of each if more than one type.
Thanks
AC :beer:


----------



## Mothballs (18/10/05)

I have voted for the cervoise style glass, which is currently leading the poll. However I am happy with any style with the logo on it.

:beer: 
Mothballs

edit spelling


----------



## shmick (18/10/05)

A minimum for me is 455ml.

For bottle conditioned beers, you can only get 2 pours out of a longneck (750ml) before it turns into sediment soup.

Anything less than 455ml requires a third pour which wastes what's left.

Go the Weizen :chug:


----------



## Kramer (18/10/05)

I am with the big glasses! I like the nonic (due to being clumsy) then weizen I will take 12 of each if possible.


----------



## Jase (18/10/05)

Hi There,

Any ideas on prices yet?????

Cheers,
Jase


----------



## timmy (18/10/05)

I'm stuck between weizen and cervoise.

Worst case scenario i'll grab 6 of each.


----------



## Hopeye (18/10/05)

Don't like the cervoise. Just my 2 cents. Go the conique (currently in third...)


----------



## PostModern (18/10/05)

I've voted Nonic. I would take up to a dozen - half and half of nonic or coniques or weizens. If it's cervoise, I'll have none :\


----------



## Linz (18/10/05)

Im for 6 of both nonic and the cervoise, maybe more if the minister allows


----------



## JasonY (19/10/05)

hmm well I would love a couple of all of em, not that far fetched an idea if 60 ppl did it


----------



## barfridge (19/10/05)

I already have an example of each of these, so I'm pretty easy. My vote was for weizen, as you can pour a whole bottle in one smooth operation, resulting in the clearest beer, and only wasting 60ml to sediment.

Otherwise I'm quite easy, as stated earlier, anything is good.


----------



## mobrien (19/10/05)

I'm guessing the minimum buy people would make is 6 glasses - right now we have 25 votes for cervoise (150 glasses), 14 for nonic (84 glasses), 12 for weizen (72 glasses), and 12 for conique (72 glasses). Thats not counting people who want 6, and people who want more than one sort.

I might be reading it wrong, but maybe we should just get an order happening, with these 4 types as the options? I think we'd make the minimum buy for each...

pity we can't run a database to post our orders in.

Maybe a bulk buy type thread and list with username, type and quanitity? 

M


----------



## dane (19/10/05)

Unless different supplier are able to do smaller runs, as it stands the smallest run for a certain type of glass is 144 glasses. So it's still a little way off before I would feel comfortable in ordering them. Also i'm going to have to look into the delivery costs, as many of you aren't exactly in metro areas so I know that will come into play for some people.

I'm looking at a bulkbuy/online store mod for the forum that would make this whole expression of interest and then purchasing a while lot easier.

I'll post in this thread the final prices for the glasses that will be EXCLUDING delivery.


----------



## GMK (19/10/05)

i will be happy to be the delivery point/co-ordinator for SA....

If it helps out...


----------



## Ross (19/10/05)

GMK said:


> i will be happy to be the delivery point/co-ordinator for SA....
> 
> If it helps out...
> [post="83857"][/post]​



& happy to recieve the qld ones if we can get things going before the xmas beer swap...


----------



## roach (19/10/05)

dane said:


> Unless different supplier are able to do smaller runs, as it stands the smallest run for a certain type of glass is 144 glasses. So it's still a little way off before I would feel comfortable in ordering them.
> 
> I'll post in this thread the final prices for the glasses that will be EXCLUDING delivery.
> [post="83843"][/post]​


Dane,
I would suggest that in the interests of getting something out b4 XMAS that you just go with just one glass type and be done with it. From my perspective, and I am sure many others would agree, we are just after a glass of any type(even a jam jar :blink: ) as long as it has the AHB logo.

You would have no problem shifting 144 glasses if only one choice.

cheers
roach


----------



## BRAD T (19/10/05)

Iwould take 12 of whatever as long as they are more than 400ml


----------



## James Squire (19/10/05)

Im up for six Cervoise's cheers guys.

JS


----------



## Snow (19/10/05)

Ross said:


> GMK said:
> 
> 
> > i will be happy to be the delivery point/co-ordinator for SA....
> ...


Good onya Ross. I'll take 6 of whatever's going...

- Snow


----------



## peas_and_corn (19/10/05)

The general ida going around is that people would buy any glass that has the AHB logo, so decisiveness is the best way to go and just putting up the prices etc soom would be good.

Besides, the one I like is winning, so let's end the poll now


----------



## Jye (19/10/05)

Any chance one of the moderators could post a close date for voting so orders can be collected before xmas.


----------



## Jye (24/10/05)

BUMP


----------



## peas_and_corn (24/10/05)

<_< 

Anyway, a closing date would be good... I'm hoping to suggest different chrissy presents; the glasses being one of them.


----------



## sintax69 (6/11/05)

Whats happening with the glasses has it all died a natual death yet again


----------



## TidalPete (6/11/05)

I will be happy with 6 Cervoise if we can get an order going.

:beer:


----------



## bottlerocket (6/11/05)

6 Cervoise here too


----------



## Jez (6/11/05)

me too - 6 Cervoise would be cool.

Jez


----------



## peas_and_corn (7/11/05)

Well, I'm not sure how many I want... Maybe six, or twelve, depends...

Costing, please?


----------

